# Yamaha Reveals Its New Aventage RX-A 60 Series



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yamaha’s Aventage badge marks the company’s premium line of AV receiver offerings. Recently, the company unveiled its new Aventage RX-A 60 Series, which builds upon the strength of last year’s standout Aventage models. Yamaha says it engineered the new RX models from the ground up and packed them full of high quality components. 

“The AVENTAGE RX-A60 Series AV receivers put the home theater enthusiast in the center of the action as never before. It provides the absolute cutting-edge in advanced audio technologies, truly lifelike musicality and the best wireless multi-room audio solution in the industry,” said Bob Goedken, general manager, AV division, Yamaha Corporation of America. “This new line of premium AV receivers provides the ease and accessibility for control of multi-zone audio installations that custom integrators will applaud.”

All six of the new models are 4K Ultra HD ready, featuring the latest in HDMI connectivity. Beyond being capable of High Dynamic Range pass through, they offer support of 3840 X 2160 resolution, 60 Hz frame rates, BT. 2020 wide color gamut, 10 and 12 bit color, 4:4:4 color subsampling, and the all-important HDCP copy protection for 4K streaming content. In a nutshell, the RX-A 60 line doesn’t miss a beat when it comes to the latest and greatest video tech.

All RX-A 60 models feature Yamaha’s semi-new proprietary MusicCast technology for wireless multi-room audio. Yamaha touts MusicCast’s flexibility due to WiFi and Bluetooth connectivity for easy access streaming from tablets, smartphones, and home computers. In addition, all models in the RX-A 60 lineup deliver high-resolution audio compatibility with ALAC (96 kHz / 24 bit), WAV, AIFF, FLAC (up to 192 kHz / 24 bit), and DSD (to 5.6 MHz) music files. The RX-A760 through RX-A3060 models also offer phono input with preamp support for turntables with cartridges. In fact, using MusicCast, owners of these models can wirelessly share vinyl tunes with MusicCast speakers throughout the home. 

On the home theater front, all RX-A 60 receivers carry Yamaha’s well-reviewed DSP surround sound formats, and also offer Dolby Atmos and DTS:X installed at the factory – Yamaha is one of the few AVR manufacturers currently shipping with actively usable DTS:X functionality. To further improve sound quality, various levels of Yamaha’s proprietary YPAO room correction software are included. The RX-A660 carries the most basic YPAO version while the RX-A3060 offers YPAO R.S.C. with 3D, multipoint, 11.2 channel precision equalizer and 64-bit resolution. It’s worthy to note that all levels of YPAO offer subwoofer equalization, including parametric EQ down to 15.6 Hz on the RX-A760, RX-A860, RX-A1060, RX-A2060, and RX-A3060.










_The backside of the flagship RX-A3060._​

Speaking of the flagship RX-A3060, it’s the only model to feature 11-channel processing . That means 7.1.4 immersive sound is a possibility. Much like last year’s flagship model, an external 2-channel amp is needed to gain access to full 11 channel playback. The A3060 offers 150 Watts of power (per channel), carries an ESS SABRE 32-bit DAC with the ability to fine-tune ultra-low jitter phase lock loop (PLL) mode to exactly the desired level, and has all of the connectivity you’ll need, save for multi-channel inputs. The step-down A2060 has slightly less power (140 W) and 7.1.2 functionality; all other models only offer a maximum of 5.1.2 functionality. 


The new Yamaha AVENTAGE models will be available exclusively at authorized Yamaha AV dealers with the following MSRPs: 

RX-A660 ($649.95; June availability)
RX-A760 ($749.95; May availability)
RX-A860 ($999.95; June availability)
RX-A1060 ($1,299.95; June availability)
RX-A2060 ($1,699.95; July availability)
RX-A3060 ($2,199.95; July availability)


Image Credits: Yamaha


----------

